# Reaching the Lagoon from Ocala



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

Anyone reccomend a launch point driving over from ocala? Should I just take 40 across the state until New Smyrna beach and then down? I can float skinny but my range is limited since running trolling motor only and looking to chuck a fly in that place for the first time. 

Thanks for the info


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

There are a ton of options. Here is one recommendation. 

Launch at Beacon 42 Going north or south from that ramp can be good. You can work everything from the shoreline out to the spoil islands. Keep moving until you find the fish. If possible do more poling than using the trolling motor. Its quieter and you will sneak up on more redfish.


----------



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

Put in at Canaveral Seashore Park (NSB side) and launch at parking lot 5 (all the way at the end).  Parking is limited, get there early.  Launch and head south to Tiger Shoals (poll and troll zone).  Good luck


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

or launch at playlinda 
"eddy creekboat ramp"
go out to pelican island and you can fish all around just that island and get trout reds jacks poons and lady fish
between the ramp and the island is a deeper channel 
then next to the islandthere are flats, and north of the island is whale tail i believe, all with in close range to the ramp, and wade-able


----------

